# Tivo Roamio Remote - Why is TV Power shutting down my Tivo!?!?!



## rrullo (Mar 14, 2003)

It is has been many years since I have had a Tivo. Tonight I hooked up a Roamio Pro.

When I press the "TV Pwr" button the Tivo is shutting down. In the past that button would only control my TV. Is there any way to prevent the remote from shutting down the Tivo. It really doesn't make sense to me since you want your Tivo to run so it can record and stream.

Thanks!
-Bob


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

in what way is it "shutting down"?

Tivo's dont have an "off" mode, only standby which does not stop recording.

Some people have had HDMI issues, something along the lines of Tivo's rebooting repeatedly when the tv is shut off. There were some fixes in one of the recent updates that was supposed to combat that problem.

Some folks mentioned inserting either an HDMI splitter or switch (you'd have to search for the threads, I cant recall offhand), between the tivo and tv and then the problem stopped.


----------



## rrullo (Mar 14, 2003)

Well this is embarrassing. Turns out that I plugged in the Tivo into an outlet that shuts off with the TV. 

I knew it didn't sound right!


----------



## Textgenie (Jan 3, 2011)

rrullo said:


> Well this is embarrassing. Turns out that I plugged in the Tivo into an outlet that shuts off with the TV.
> 
> I knew it didn't sound right!


Well, that was pretty obvious!


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Your TV has an outlet that shuts off when it goes off?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jrock said:


> Your TV has an outlet that shuts off when it goes off?


Probably a "green" power strip that have outlets that are deactivated when power goes off to the device plugged into the master outlet, something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Strip-Protector-Autoswitching-Technology/dp/B0006PUDQK


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Everyone should use green power strips. I've got them all over my house. But, yeah, you've got make sure you plug certain things in to always hot connections.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Hmm never heard of them before. Look interesting. I can't think of anything I would want to be powerless though. I use all DVR's in my house. I have everything on Belkin tower UPS's.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I had forgotten about these! They went through a phase a long long time ago, when computer peripherals such as CRT monitors, printers, etc could be real power suckers, and you often had lots of peripherals with their own power supplies such as modems, external floppy drives and scanners and such that they made some power strips with a master outlet that when it sensed the power was turned on on the "main" device, the others would power up. They were generally very unreliable, both in functioning correctly in toggling power as well as lifespan for the premium price. Old school analog circuits in them, I'm sure.

It's cool they've made a comeback


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> Probably a "green" power strip that have outlets that are deactivated when power goes off to the device plugged into the master outlet, something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Strip-Protector-Autoswitching-Technology/dp/B0006PUDQK


They work out very well for me. I have ambient lighting and the power strip shuts off the lighting when I turn off the TV. My TIVO is plugged into the always on receptacle.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm all in favor of greater energy efficiency, but unless you're using a bunch of legacy gear, it seems like they aren't really needed these days. Just as the word got out about "vampire power", pretty much all the new stuff went to <1W standby/off power.


----------

